# Sand Bridge check



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

Whats the word at sandbridge??? Anyone been there? If so whats going on. Its been a horrible summer for us.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

I usually don't get to many responses for sandbridge when I post, but just talking to some people it seems meduim croaker and spot, sea mullet, and a few flounder are on the menu for sandbridge. Haven't been out thier in a couple of weeks, sure hope it picks up out there. I fish there quite a bit because it is the closest pier to me. Can't wait for the drum run this fall.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Went surfing in the morning (0800-1100) in N. Sandbridge and small taylor blues were jumping all around me the entire time. It was overcast and an incoming tide. They were in easy casting distance. Wish I had my 9' Tica (aka Spanish Slayer) with me.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

I went twice yesterday.

Within 2 hours of high tide, either way, the fishing was great. Spot, Croaker, Roundhead and a lot of flounder...although only up to 15 inches. (high tide was about 12:30)

From 4pm - close, I can count the number of fish caught on the entire pier on one hand. I've never seen it that dead there. One of those was a 2 1/2 foot black tip shark.

It must have been bring your babies and kids to the pier day. I'm suprised that none were hooked. It wasn't too crowded, but I remembered why I don't usually go down there on Saturdays...it's when the new tourist first arrive for the week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

SandBridgeman


Why has it been a terrible summer for you guys?


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

Pauky,

Well Ive been surf fishing at sandbridge (around Kabler st) since i was 5 (being that I am 21 now) and this summer has been one of my worst ever. It might be that we are trying new stuff like going at night. Its been so bad that Ive almost caught as many skate as I have spot and croaker, save the cobia my buddy almost pulled in (we saw it jump, incredible looking :jawdrop: , 
I dare not speculate its size) on one of the daytime outtings, and the undersized stripper in april but thats been the extent of our luck.
I went last night caught a decent sized croaker 12.5" but aside from that didnt catch anything. The beach replentishment might have played a factor in it. Its scarce to see any of the sand fleas/sand crabs/sand moles, but its my native spot so I'll stick with it, ride out the summer, and pray for a good fall and winter.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*sand fleas @ Sandbridge*

I have searched long and hard for them mole crabs,too,at Sandbridge and have always struck out-Since the replenishment.
I was @ Dam-Neck during the 4th of July,and saw some monster sand fleas @ the swimming beach(unfortunately did no fishing-family time).
Weird huh?Same stretch of beach,but Dam Neck did not get any sand replenishment.I guess that's why you don't mess with Mother Nature....


"One Man's salvation(sand replenishment) is another man's short coming(old honey holes-GONE)"


----------



## DC (Aug 2, 2001)

*Beach replenishment questions...*

Any idea when and exactly where the "sand replenishment" took place? Did they go as far as south of the pier or was it more around the residential areas. Is there any way to find out specifics on when and where it took place (like VA beach city website or maybe Army Corps of Engineers) or do any of you guys know?

I was thinking about doing a trip south of the pier and maybe into the wildlife refuge soon. I was hoping to fish with sandfleas but you guys are saying there are none - I've had luck fishing with them there in the past.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

DC


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

One of the guys on the pier was using sandfleas and the bite was better with squid or cut bait, but that was today, tommorrow it could be something different, hope this helps


----------



## DC (Aug 2, 2001)

*Sand Fleas/Beach Replenishment*

I have had luck with sand fleas in the past fishing from the surf. I caught some nice puppy drum there a few years ago. An article I read in the Virginia Pilot said that the replenishment was as far south as Little Island Park.

The question is, did they do it past the pier on the beach or just up to the pier? Even if they did it up to the pier I'm sure some would wash over onto the southern beach but since it is a "no swimming, fishing only beach" I'm hoping they only dumped it north of the pier. From what I read in the pilot the sand usually migrates north from there anyway but I'm sure it would take some time. The replenishment occurred in the spring from what I read.

Any Info would be appreciated,

DC


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As to getting away from replenished (read: ruined) beaches and finding beaches with good structure, I'll say one thing: go south, young man.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

WOw, so dumping sand on that beach actually ruined the fishing? Fish stay away from that? Wouldn't the incoming, outgoing tides and currents eventually even it out a little to where the fish will come back?


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*going south...*

How is the parking south of the Pier??? Ive been down there 2 maybe three times in my entire life the last time I was there I think I was like 12 years old and caught a shark (with my fathers help of course, actually it was more like I hooked him dad fought him). I dont know how it is nowadays, is it just as accessible past the pier? You would have thought that after that experience Id go there all the time, I dont know just feels like home around Kabler.


----------



## DC (Aug 2, 2001)

*Little Island parking*

You can park at the Little Island Park parking lot and walk to the beach next to the pier on either side. I think you can park in the Back Bay wildlife refuge as well but it is a good little walk to the beach (1/4 mile according to the map). This is day parking only.

If you want to park overnight you have to get a camping permit for the refuge in advance and leave your car in the Little Island parking lot with the permit on the windshield (per the refuge web site).

DC


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

*Sandbridge Pier*

I just got back from two days fishing the pier. Caught some nice size round heads which was fine with me. Caught most on cut up spot. Also lots of spot on blood worms but two small to keep. The second day I had trouble keeping the skates off my line but still caught a few nice round heads. Gave them to some nice ladies from PA. They had gone out on a headboat the day before and said they caught more and bigger fish on the pier. I think they got hooked on Sandbrige Pier.
Met firedog from the P&S board there with his son. His son outfished both of us which was great to see. Can't wait till my grandson gets old enought to go with me.
BTW you can catch sandfleas under the pier and down close to the fence at the reserve. I tried them on the pier but I think they are more effective fished in the wash or on a bar.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Kenmefish, It was nice meeting you out there on the pier me and my boy had a blast, if you don't mind me asking what kind of rod was that you had out, the one with the cork rap handle, I thought you said Tica but can't remember, I am looking for one like that for my baitcast reel, if you don't mind give me the size and medium/ heavy? it was an awsome looking rod, I just cant have enough rods ( says my wife) Thanx for the info.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*My Summer*

so true, this spring and summer has been nothing to write home, or here about. i do my fishing from the pier, and the brightest spot has been the rays.........at least they pull. i also think i may have the distinction of catching the smallest two sharks on 9/0 hooks in history, neither of them measured over 14". i do not know if it is the rain, the constant SW winds or what, but this year has been one to forget. no drum, a few small pan fish............oh well it can only get better.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Permit , I caught a 8" croaker on a 10/o circle. Imagine that, I should have taken a picture. He must have been starvin!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*ha ha*

:jawdrop: :barf:


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

*Hey Firedog*

Nice day fishing with you guys.

I had two 9' rods with me that day. The spinner was a med action Tica. It is also a great rod for throwing stingsilvers etc. The convential was a Fenwick HMG graphite. It is a heavier action rod and can throw 4 oz. and small bait.
I got the Tica from Harleerods on E-bay and the Fenwick from Fishermans Factory outlet.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Kenmefish, Been looking real hard for one of these.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

the sand that they dumped brought back the ghost crabs, i havent seen them in nearly 15 years, now they are plentiful


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ghost Crabs*

REALLY?! I saw them just last year and every year that I can remember even with erosion the water never really made it up to sand piper or even sandfiddler for that matter. But I do agree that more beach will increase there abundance. Speaking of which,... how are those little SOBs on the hook, anybody had the heart to throw one on and see what he brings in???


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ghost Crabs,... (contd)*

I'll try one tomorrow,.... I suppose you just hook em through the belly and up through the top,... just hope casting (or "liftoff" from his perspective) doesnt rip him apart.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

never tried ghost crabs, but if yer lookin for mole crabs/sand fleas try around chix I found a hole the other day and pulled about 65 out.


----------

